# Nice tip from a non-rider



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Got a request this week form a pax, as soon as I accepted got a call from the rider asking me to check if it was possible to pick up groceries at a local Kroger (ClickList) and bring them back to his address, I never done that so I decided to accept to see how it works. He change the pick up location to where I was and told me to start the ride right then. So I headed to the Kroger and the groceries was ready for pick up. It was about 10 bags, I put them in the trunk and headed to the destination. I helped the non-riding pax who was buying the groceries for his mother and carried the bags inside and then to my surprise I got a tip from his mom for $ 20.00 bucks. The trip total was $ 12.78 plus the tip. Best non-rider pax I ever had and a happy ending.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

PepeLePiu said:


> Got a request this week form a pax, as soon as I accepted got a call from the rider asking me to check if it was possible to pick up groceries at a local Kroger (ClickList) and bring them back to his address, I never done that so I decided to accept to see how it works. He change the pick up location to where I was and told me to start the ride right then. So I headed to the Kroger and the groceries was ready for pick up. It was about 10 bags, I put them in the trunk and headed to the destination. I helped the non-riding pax who was buying the groceries for his mother and carried the bags inside and then to my surprise I got a tip from his mom for $ 20.00 bucks. The trip total was $ 12.78 plus the tip. Best non-rider pax I ever had and a happy ending.


You got lucky...

It could've easily been 10 cases of water, 3rd floor walk up, no tip and $4 fare


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

While I wouldn't do this, you have given a proof of concept for arranged rides. Rider dropping ping where driver is at, driver accepts and drives to destination. At destination, pax changes app to real destination and on you go... interesting...


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

If the passenger calls for special treatment agree to the tip in advance.


----------

